# inshore tournaments?



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Are there any inshore tournaments this month????????


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

look at your other post!


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks chad


----------

